# Critque On My foundation morgan gelding



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

There is a lot to like about your guy. Nice length and set of neck , well set withers, with a good slope to his shoulder. Back and loin are both long, but appear fairly strong. Very nice croup shape and really I like almost everything about his hind end (angles). He might be very slightly sickle hocked. From the front he is base narrow with an under developed chest. I would like more bone, especially on front legs. Right now he looks out of shape (saggy belly, no topline). I think he would be really stunning when in shape.

I am curious - is he deaf? He seems to be holding his ears oddly in both photos.

Would be useful to know his age and what you do with him.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Tryst said:


> There is a lot to like about your guy. Nice length and set of neck , well set withers, with a good slope to his shoulder. Back and loin are both long, but appear fairly strong. Very nice croup shape and really I like almost everything about his hind end (angles). He might be very slightly sickle hocked. From the front he is base narrow with an under developed chest. I would like more bone, especially on front legs. Right now he looks out of shape (saggy belly, no topline). I think he would be really stunning when in shape.
> 
> I am curious - is he deaf? He seems to be holding his ears oddly in both photos.
> 
> Would be useful to know his age and what you do with him.


Thanks for your criqtue. No he isn't deaf he has always held his ears that way he's kind of the joke of the barn because of it lol. and he's 22 turning 23 and I do western pleasure in show, and pleasure arena and trail riding.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Here is another picture of him from this summer. He was more in shape then.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Can he move them? It may be that he had an injury to them at some point. My TB filly holds her right ear exactly the same way (that's how it healed after being severely lacerated) but isn't deaf in the least. It would be pretty crazy is he had BOTH injured though, so maybe he's just a silly boy.

Either way, he's absolutely gorgeous. I agree that he stands over a lot of ground, but he has nice coupling and good SI joint placement so I doubt that he'll really have many problem with it. He may have a tough time riding in frame though.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Endiku said:


> Can he move them? It may be that he had an injury to them at some point. My TB filly holds her right ear exactly the same way (that's how it healed after being severely lacerated) but isn't deaf in the least. It would be pretty crazy is he had BOTH injured though, so maybe he's just a silly boy.
> 
> Either way, he's absolutely gorgeous. I agree that he stands over a lot of ground, but he has nice coupling and good SI joint placement so I doubt that he'll really have many problem with it. He may have a tough time riding in frame though.


We aren't exactly sure of his history. But yes he can move them and holds them like a normal horse would at times lol I think that's just what makes him unique. and we do western pleasure and pleasure riding I haven't tried getting him into frame but he is a nice little western pleasure horse we took 1st in the county


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Woah, just saw that he's 22. OBVIOUSLY that back didn't give him too much trouble! Wow, I would have never guessed he was getting up there in years! I'd say he's worth his weight in gold.


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

Endiku said:


> Woah, just saw that he's 22. OBVIOUSLY that back didn't give him too much trouble! Wow, I would have never guessed he was getting up there in years! I'd say he's worth his weight in gold.


Haha thanks I get that a lot people cant believe he's 22. He a good boy one of the best horses I've known. I do need help though if you can read my horse training forum about backing up I could use some help if you have some advice. thanks


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Omigosh! Those EARS! I'm IN LOVE WITH THOSE EARS!


----------



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

farmpony84 said:


> Omigosh! Those EARS! I'm IN LOVE WITH THOSE EARS!


LOL thanks I get that a ton he sure is unique with those ears!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Yep - he looks fabulous for his age! Congrats!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He has what are known as "lop ears." They tend to flop around a bit. One of the best foxhunters (off the TB track) had lop ears. Mostly a cosmetic flaw. 

Nice horse. A bit sickle hocked but at 22-23 and sound, his conformation clearly suits him just fine.


----------

